# Just got my Invisible Shield screen protector



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

As the title suggest I just got my Invisible shield, and put it on, it's quit a pain in the neck to be honest even for the tech savvy. This is what it looks like several minutes after install, I'm hoping the stuff on the bottom is just residue and will dry clear, the screen was clean as clean be when I put the shield down, I used the included microfiber after cleaning it really good with my own microfiber.

Says to wait 12 hours before using again, so I'll reply with impressions later


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know we've got people who have used Invisible Shield protectors; hopefully someone will weigh in to tell you that's normal.

Betsy


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I've used several different types of screen protectors and I love the Invisible Shield.  I really like the tactile feel on my touch screens and the protection it affords.

It's a bit more work to install it correctly but worth it.

Mike


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Heh, just a bit more work, I think I invented a few new curse words..lol..I'm not sure if it's how it's cut or if I still messed up the third time putting it on there's a lil space on the bottom but I'm guessing it won't be to noticeable.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Well back to the drawing board 72 hours later and it still looks like #(%*#  probably rip it off and call them Monday and find out about there 45 day money back guarantee. I wonder what kinda hoops I'll have to jump through.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Bummer....

I know that Best Buy is a drive, but you might call and see what they charge for install - or if they have any with them on on display. Even if it is someone with a personal device with it on you could compare them.

There is definitely an "art" to applying them!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a matte screen protector so I can read outside and I feel for you.  My protector came in a 2-pack which I decided was so you had one to practice with.

The bigger the screen, the harder the install.  If it makes you feel better, I had to put one on a 23" monitor while it was standing upright.  An hour later, I was covered in frustration sweat, my husband and dog had quit the room and while the thing was one, I can still see tiny bubbles around the edges.  Its now in a room that doesn't have reflective light but I refuse to take the protector off just so I dont forget.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> I got a matte screen protector so I can read outside and I feel for you. My protector came in a 2-pack which I decided was so you had one to practice with.
> 
> The bigger the screen, the harder the install. If it makes you feel better, I had to put one on a 23" monitor while it was standing upright. An hour later, I was covered in frustration sweat, my husband and dog had quit the room and while the thing was one, I can still see tiny bubbles around the edges. Its now in a room that doesn't have reflective light but I refuse to take the protector off just so I dont forget.


I couldn't imagine trying to put anything on a monitor, especially a 23"  It finally cleared up after another day, must just be the weather/humidity here. That said I'm still going to rip it off, lol, it seems to have actually made the glare worse then better. So now that I know this one isn't the right one for me I'll look for one that specifically says matte


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the amFilm (TM) Premium Screen Protector Film Matte Clear (Anti-Glare) for Kindle Fire HD 8.9-inch and 4G LTE Wireless Tablet (2-Pack) [in AM Retail Packing]

Here is my 5-star review on it:

I chose the matte because the glare and reflection of the Kindle Fire's screen was really ruining the experience. I use a matte screen protector on my monitor at home so I knew the kind of relief that they can offer.

It works beautifully--just removing the slickness of the screen. In an attempt at trying to describe, its like the difference between the screen looking 'wet' and now looking 'dry'. Hope that helps. I don't see any lessening of clarity or muting in the edges of items on the screen--it is just as gorgeous to look at. Also, the screen is just as touch responsive as it was prior to the protector.

So for quality, this product gets top marks--
- its almost undetectable on the Kindle
- It blocks almost 100% of the light reflected (at work with overhead florescent lights)
- there is no reduction in screen clarity
- there is no lessening of touch responsiveness

I want to caution you about application. It is not easy and I bet they give you two just so you can see how hard it is. It is doable, but you have to take your time. The more I think about it, that has to be the reason for shipping two films--once you get one of these things on, I can't see ever taking it off except to throw it away.

For everyone that complains about dust and bubbles--you didn't clean your screen good enough. I used my existing microfiber cloth (not the one that came with the protector) and was horrified at how many dust bubbles I had. I ended up cleaning the screen about three times and still had to use a piece of tape around my finger to get the remaining dust specks. I didn't pull the backing off all the way, I slowly pulled it off as I was laying the film down, exposing a bit at a time. There was a lot of back and forth because of dust specks and I used my own card to push the air bubbles out. Pushing the air bubbles out required more force, but I found that it went smooth as long as it wasn't an air bubble caused by dust. See how rambling the explanation is? That is how the film goes on, lol!

So I cleaned with the cloth provided--avoiding using its edges since they spread more dust. I'm not sure how others applied the film, but I would caution against peeling off the entire side before applying. I peeled back a little as I laid the film on, squeezing out all air bubbles as I went and using a piece of scotch tape to remove the occasional particle of dust.

I also used a credit card and really worked on those bubbles as I laid down the film. I think if you wait until the entire thing is on the Kindle, it might be too late. I had to scrape and scrape at those really tiny bubbles, but in the end, I have a virtually invisible screen protector.

I will say that having to deal with putting one of these things on a 23" monitor, I think that application will always be an issue with these types of protectors so I won't let that cloud the rating in my review


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Jesslyn, that's the one I was looking at last night as a matter of fact  nice to know I'm not the only one bothered by these glossy screens. I should say I'm not a complete newbie with the screen protectors but it's been a long time. I used to use them back in the day on my PDA (ipaq) the credit care def is the key to getting them on there right.

One other interesting option, albeit it far from cheap, a friend of mine was telling me they make non prescription glasses for computer use. I'm curious to know if they work or not, http://www.gunnars.com/technology/advanced-computer-eyewear/ def be nice if it was as easy as putting on glasses as opposed to having to apply things to screens all over the house


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dust in the air can also be a problem when applying screen protectors. Spraying the air with a fine mist of water before starting, especially in a small room such as a guest bathroom, can be helpful.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I got a Zagg screen for my Fire, and the few bubbles that were in there actually worked their way out in a couple of dayst. A friend told me to spray, spray, spray the screen protector and your finger tips, too! and I think that tip really helped.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

readingril said:


> I got a Zagg screen for my Fire, and the few bubbles that were in there actually worked their way out in a couple of dayst. A friend told me to spray, spray, spray the screen protector and your finger tips, too! and I think that tip really helped.


Yea for the most part it looked ok, there was one bubble that refused to leave but it was in the black part of the display so not a huge concern, probally could of pulled it back and smoothed it out. The biggest beef I had was lighting, if there was any overhead lighting the glare was actually worse and also showed a lined that ran straight across the film, it wasn't a scratch but a defect in the screen protector. I'm not in overhead lighting much (right now) but I really don't want something that's going to make glare worse. The Zagg does seem pretty tough though and I did like the extra resistance it added to the touch surface.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I protect my Fire with a screen protector, then a skin over the front and back and finally a Cover. The end result is pretty, IMO.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea, that's how the Kindle should of been made, I like that Matte look a lot better...probably would help a ton with the dizzies I get from the Fire now.  Curious is that skin matte or glossy, looks kinda glossy, nice design though   thanks for sharing.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Zaag, not impressed at all with there customer service TO ME a complete refund would mean shipping back would be coverd.  Well that's not Zaag's intent, you have to pay shipping back. So I'll loose at least $6 on the deal. 
Then they want to get all cutesy on the phone "WELL SIR does the grocery store pay for gas when you have to go back to return something?"  To me that's irrelevant, I don't go out of my way to return things thank you very much. If I have to return something I wait till I'm going to be shopping again.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

comfortablynumb said:


> Yea, that's how the Kindle should of been made, I like that Matte look a lot better...probably would help a ton with the dizzies I get from the Fire now. Curious is that skin matte or glossy, looks kinda glossy, nice design though  thanks for sharing.


It's a Gelaskin and falls in between glossy and matte.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

comfortablynumb said:


> Just got off the phone with Zaag, not impressed at all with there customer service TO ME a complete refund would mean shipping back would be coverd. Well that's not Zaag's intent, you have to pay shipping back. So I'll loose at least $6 on the deal.
> Then they want to get all cutesy on the phone "WELL SIR does the grocery store pay for gas when you have to go back to return something?" To me that's irrelevant, I don't go out of my way to return things thank you very much. If I have to return something I wait till I'm going to be shopping again.


Of all the screen protectors I've tried, and there have been several brands. The one brand that works best for me has been the Skinomi protectors. Application is similar to the ZAGG and yes it may take up to two weeks for all the little bubbles to evaporate and disappear. Once they're gone, the protector is now virtually invisible. The surface is not nearly as tacky as the ZAGG ones.

I put one on my Asus TF700T tablet and it looks great. There's another one on my LG 840G phone too.

As another poster mentioned, the secret to avoiding as much dust as possible is to run the shower in a bathroom for five minutes or so, 'till it gets steamy and moist in the area. Then avoid ALL contact with towels and such. Then apply the screen protector and wait for the bubbles to disappear.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the Zaggs and have them on all my devices. The key to a smooth, no bubble install - at least for me - is to use LOTS of the provided solution. I always plug a headphone in before installing so that no moisture will get down in there and therefore [on Apple stuff anyway] void the warranty.

I've installed 10 or so and while my results are satisfactory, if you want it to go on perfectly, take the Zagg and your device to BestBuy and pay them the $9.95 - $14.95 to install it. The Zagg I have on my iPad 3 that they installed was done so well you cant tell it's on there.


----------

